# Radio restarts when I turn on engine



## swong46 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi, this maybe stupid but how do I make my aftermarket radio not restart when I turn on the engine? I use the radio with engine off and boot up time sucks when you want to start up and go.


----------



## Sarthos (Oct 29, 2010)

Simple. First, you have to have a toggle switch that goes to the pink wire on your aftermarket radio for the ignition turn on. 

Then wire your radio and system to a second battery, with a battery isolator, so the starter won't drain the battery when you turn it over.


----------



## swong46 (Sep 25, 2009)

You can't just move a wire around where the radio hooks to the car's harness or something to fix this?


----------



## Eljosh (Sep 29, 2010)

Yea, aren't there two wires out of radio and two wires from the car for power? One constant, and the other ignition. Because when a friend and I put one of his radios in with had those two switched, and it did that, it would reset everytime, and once we switched the two. It worked fine. So check your wires first then get into the crazy stuff.


----------



## swong46 (Sep 25, 2009)

I am using the ignition wire in the harness. I am thinking if I run the ignition-2 wire from my fuse box to the ignition wire on the harness maybe that would do the trick. Since the IG-2 wire does not cutoff when doign the actual cranking of the motor. Maybe not? Who knows.

But can you tell me what wire causes the radio to turn on? Like how amps have a remote turn on wire, does the radio use the ignition wire or?


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

swong46 said:


> I am using the ignition wire in the harness. I am thinking if I run the ignition-2 wire from my fuse box to the ignition wire on the harness maybe that would do the trick. Since the IG-2 wire does not cutoff when doign the actual cranking of the motor. Maybe not? Who knows.
> 
> But can you tell me what wire causes the radio to turn on? Like how amps have a remote turn on wire, does the radio use the ignition wire or?


I believe the ignition wire is what causes the radio to turn on. On some cars, for some reason, this wire loses current when the engine is cranked.


----------



## FAUEE (Jul 22, 2010)

A lot of cars will cut power from everything during crank. That wa the engine has all the power it needs to start up.

The simple solution is to stop listening to the radio with the truck off, then you won't notice it or care.

You could do a relay or diode setup to fix it, but depending on the vehicle it might not be worth it. It might be a really good idea to leave it factory if your battery has barely enough CCA to start the engine.


----------

